# 68 gto wont start



## mudraider98 (May 11, 2011)

I just bought a 68 gto coupe, its been sitting under a ban for the past several years and hasnt run in at least two years. I cant get it to start. I put fresh gas in, new distributor cap, rotor, and coil, as well as a fresh battery. the starter is engaging and turning the motor over but it will mot start. Ive tested the battery as well as coil to ensure they are hot and they are. when the starter is engaging there is a clicking noise every revolution, but i cant tell what it is, it doesmt ssound like when a starte is bad or bad battery more like something tapping. Im at a loss any help is appreciated


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

check for spark @ plugs fuel in the motor and compresion dont forget to check timing also if u have that much she should lite up good luck


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

How is the accelerator pump working? Can you hear or see gas being spritzed in the carb when the accelerator is pumped?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Why not try starting fluid?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:willy: 

Mods, we need more Smilies.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was told not to use starting fluid because of detonation problems it causes. IMO I'd try squirting a little gas in there.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> Mods, we need more Smilies.


----------



## mudraider98 (May 11, 2011)

so far the carb is squirtng fuel, ive also tried starting fluid and gas, still nothing doednt even try


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

pull a plug and ground it to the block while someone bumps the starter and see if you have spark there, did you change wires too? check the firing order on them, pontiacs go counterclockwise around the distributor, chevy guys put them on clockwise. also if the distributor was pulled you may have it in 180* off. is it an HEI or points distributor?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you try to start it before you replaced everything. or did it refuse to start from the get-go, and is that the reason you replaced everything? As stated, it could be that the dwell is not set correctly, the firing order is off, the timing is off. Sounds like you have fuel., so its spark or timing related. The clicking each revolution is probably a broken tooth on the flexplate...BTDT.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Check your points if you have them.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, check for 12 volts on the + terminal of the coil while trying to crank the engine. The run and start circuit are spliced together at the firewall bulkhead. 

You can find 68 wiring diagrams in this *thread*


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The car must have ate him or he is still on a test drive:cheers


----------

